# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Все ли внешний жёсткие диски подключаются через USB к компу?

## Pavelasd

даже, если написано, что он для Ноутбука?

Что вы можете сказать о моделях Hitachi Signature Mini USB2.0 - 500GB 2.5Zoll ( FS-U25/500E-EMEA ) и HDD 500 Gb SATA-II 300 Fujitsu 2.5" 5400 rpm 8Mb ? Я вот насчёт второго таки и не могу понять, внешний ли он.

И ещё, будет ли такой винт нормально функционировать, если его через USB подключить к дивидишнику?

----------


## Kulёma

> даже, если написано, что он для Ноутбука?
> 
> Что вы можете сказать о моделях Hitachi Signature Mini USB2.0 - 500GB 2.5Zoll ( FS-U25/500E-EMEA ) и HDD 500 Gb SATA-II 300 Fujitsu 2.5" 5400 rpm 8Mb ? Я вот насчёт второго таки и не могу понять, внешний ли он.
> 
> И ещё, будет ли такой винт нормально функционировать, если его через USB подключить к дивидишнику?


Во первых лучше делать так: берёшь винт для ноута (2,5") и мобилрэк для винта на 2,5"! Получается дешевле!
Во вторых: не факт что он будет работать с дивидишником (какой бы не был), может не хватить питания, тут 50/50, не угадаешь. Если хочешь чтобы работало 100% - бери винт с отдельным источником питания (в розетку включается то бишь), но они как правило весьма громоздки.

В третьих: можете купить и по закону, если не подойдёт, в течение 2х недель его вернуть.

_Добавлено через 5 минут 9 секунд_
Кстати видел флешки Benq по 64Гб, может это вас устроит даже лучше (компактно же очень), или непременно нужно пол терабайта?=)

----------

